#  Der kleine Patient >   Risiken bei der Reanimation von Kindern? >

## healthhen

Hallo Leute! 
Ich dachte, ich melde mich mal einfach hier in dem Forum und schaue dann, ob jemand eine Meinung zu dem Thema hat oder so.  
Es ist nämlich so, dass ich erst unlängst etwas zu Risiken bei der Reanimation von Kindern gelesen habe. Das war nur eine Randbemerkung und auch gar nicht ausführlich oder so beschrieben. 
Aber auf jeden Fall sollen da ganz schön schlimme Dinge passieren können.  
Was ist das denn, was da alles schiefgehen kann? Kennt sich da vielleicht jemand genauer aus, als ich?

----------


## Ellen89

Hey, ich denke das größte Risiko, dass man bei einer Reanimation haben kann, ist der Tod. 
Wenn man Angst hat, die Leute zu verletzen oder etwas falsch machen zu können, dann kann man ja nicht einfach nicht reanimieren.  
Das ist nicht einfach etwas, dass man tun oder lassen kann. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es zu verschiedensten Komplikationen oder Verletzungen kommen kann, aber das ist doch alles immer noch um ein Vielfaches besser als nicht zu reanimieren…

----------


## Gerri_

Ich denke, ich muss mich dem Post über mir anschließen. 
Es stimmt schon, dass einige Risiken mit einer Reanimation einhergehen. Die sind aber alle trotzdem nicht so groß wie das Risiko, dass man eingeht, wenn man die Reanimation unterlässt.  
Vor allem die Herz-Druck-Massage ist ein wenig gefährlich bei Kindern. Es kann leicht zu Brüchen der Rippen kommen. Diese führen dann manchmal auch zu Verletzungen der Lunge oder Rissen in Zwerchfell, Leber oder Milz. Aber wie gesagt, besser das Kind ist verletzt und kann sich von diesen Verletzungen erholen, als es bekommt keine Chance mehr dazu.  
Das Einzige, was man tun kann, ist, die Reanimation zu üben und sich darüber zu informieren, damit man im Ernstfall dann auch alles richtig macht.

----------


## healthhen

Ja, das stimmt schon, ihr habt eh recht. 
Ich habe nur den Gedanken nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriegen können, in so einer schrecklichen Lage dann auch noch irgendetwas falsch machen zu können. Trotzdem ist mein Ansatz wohl eher nicht der Richtige.  
Da gefällt mir deiner auf jeden Fall schon wesentlich besser. Was genau sollte man denn bei der Reanimation eines Kindes beachten? Wie soll man dabei vorgehen?

----------


## Gerri_

Na ja, da gibt es natürlich bereits ausführliche Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen, die dafür entwickelt wurden, den Ernstfall so gut wie möglich zu meistern. 
 Man fängt immer damit an, die Vitalfunktionen des Kindes zu überprüfen. Kann man einen Herzschlag spüren? Atmet es noch? 
Wenn man keine Atmung mehr feststellen kann, dann fängt man sofort mit der Mund zu Mund Beatmung an. Bei Säuglingen kann man dabei auch Mund und Nase mit seinem Mund umschließen.
 Nach 5-mal Beatmung überprüft man, ob sich etwas geändert hat und beginnt sonst direkt mit der Herzdruckmassage.  
Man drückt hierbei in schnellem Takt auf die untere Hälfte des Brustbeines. Bei kleinen Kindern kann man dafür noch ein oder zwei Finger nehmen, bei älteren ein oder zwei Hände. Das macht man 30-mal, bevor man wieder mit der Beatmung beginnt. 
Das ist der standardmäßige Ablauf.  
Natürlich war das nur eine ganz kurze Beschreibung. Aber ich würde dir raten, wenn du mehr wissen willst, einfach hier noch mehr dazu zu lesen: https://www.hohenzollern-apotheke.de...ion-beim-kind/

----------


## DocJulian

Hallo, 
bitte beachte bei einer Reanimation bei Kleinkindern folgendes: Die Knochen/Stabilität ist nicht wie bei Erwachsenen, besser etwas weniger "Druck" ausüben, als man es bei einer erwachsenen Personen tut. Dein Gefühl wird dir schon das richtige sagen. Ansonsten, immer gerne mit 112 in Verbindung setzen. Anweisungen, kommen in der Regel schnell! :-) 
Jeder Mensch hat ja ein "in etwa Richtig" Gefühl!

----------

